# Tahiti, Club de Soleil or Cancun in Las Vegas?



## PrairieGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi all,

We are pulling two bedroom units at all of these resorts for a week in late February.  I've read all the reviews, checked out the individual resort websites and still can't make up my mind.  Who better to ask than all of you?!

We have a car, there are four of us.  Looks like the units are all spacious and well appointed - Tahiti may be best on this score (?).  Best pools?

And, if any of these resorts have connections for discounted golf rates, that would be the deciding factor.

Looking forward to your opinions.

Thanks much!  

LeAnn


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 24, 2006)

February would not be prime season for golf in Vegas, so I think you'll be able to find discounted golf.  I would check into golfnow.com for last minute tee times.

If you've got a car, and love to golf, then you must drive a little over an hour to Mesquite and play Wolf Creek.  It's the number one rated course in Vegas, and it's not even in Vegas.  golfwolfcreek.com.  Best course I have ever played.  It's a mandatory part of our trip each year.  A review can be found here:  Wolf Creek Review


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Cluemeister,

Yes, and we are pulling the Masters for an earlier week in February as well.  We've stayed there before, it is fabulous, but I'm afraid that mid February might be a tad cold in Mesquite for hanging out at the pool!  

Wolf Creek is spectacular, alright!

Thanks, 

LeAnn


----------



## ricoba (Aug 25, 2006)

LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> it is fabulous, but I'm afraid that mid February might be a tad cold in Mesquite for hanging out at the pool!



You do know it's gonna be a tad cool to hang out by the pools in Vegas too,...don't you?  

It's not going to be Saskatchewan cold, but it's still winter in Vegas in February.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 25, 2006)

And it wouldn't be (a tad cold) in Las Vegas?  Are you going to hang out at the pool in your levis and sweatshirt, or maybe an old fashioned circa-1890's long sleeved bathing suit?  

You might also like Troon's Revere Golf Courses, with their spectacular views of the Las Vegas skyline.

Fern



			
				LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> Cluemeister,
> 
> Yes, and we are pulling the Masters for an earlier week in February as well.  We've stayed there before, it is fabulous, but I'm afraid that mid February might be a tad cold in Mesquite for hanging out at the pool!
> 
> ...


----------



## mapper (Aug 25, 2006)

LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> We are pulling two bedroom units at all of these resorts for a week in late February.  I've read all the reviews, checked out the individual resort websites and still can't make up my mind.  Who better to ask than all of you?!
> 
> ...



Can' t comment on Tahiti or Club de Soleil, but we have stayed at the Cancun and are going again next month.  The two bedrooms are efficient enough for 4 adults, (King bed in master, twins in 2nd bedroom, and a fold out couch in livingroom), but very small if you plan on spending any real time in them.

When the couch is made into a bed you can slither past it sideways to get to the other side of the room.  The kitchen is definitely a one person kitchen as it is half the size of a regular master bedroom closet.  Now the penthouse, (2 bedrooms with a king in one, a queen in the other, and a fold out couch in the livingroom), is another story!  Very nice and spacious with a wet bar in the livingroom, large screen tv with wonderful surround sound, two huge jacuzzi tub master bathrooms and a private jacuzzi on the balcony.  The kitchen is twice as big and there is plenty of room to enjoy yourself.

If you have ever stayed at the Palm Canyon Resort & Spa in Palm Springs, the normal 2 bedroom at Cancun is almost the same square footage as the 1 bedroom at PC Resort & Spa.  Hope this helps.

Diana


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2006)

If you look at the following website: http://www.consolidatedresorts.com/

you will notice that there are two different resorts called Tahiti: Tahiti and Tahiti Village.  I think you will be surprised to see that the pictures are mixed up between the two, probably on purpose.  Tahiti Village is a beautiful new resort, while Tahiti is older and in average condition.  Maybe below average.  Tahiti looks good, but I don't think it is, I think it is another converted apartment complex.  I am not 100% sure about this, but I know that it is Tahiti Village that you would enjoy more.  

Consolidated is a horrid developer, their sales staff are the absolute worst.  I dislike the developer but have had no problems as an owner, when I call to reserve my week for the year.  

I think they are trying to trick people.  Maybe they are the same, but the addresses of the two resorts sure look different.  Why name two resorts similarly, if not to fool people?  

Club de Soleil is an okay converted apartment.  The units were nice two years ago.  Who knows whether they are nice now?  They are managed by, you guessed it, Consolidated Resorts.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 25, 2006)

RE pools at the Cancun in LV

there are 2 pools at the cancun. The big, really nice pool with slides ect. isn't open in the winter. So if you're going in Feb and pools are important for you then I'd suggest somewhere other than MGV Cancun resort.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 25, 2006)

Most outdoor pools are closed in Feb. in Vegas. It's not 100 degree's year round despite the fact Vegas is in the desert. For some reason, that seems to fool a lot of people. We've been to Vegas in Jan and Feb and find that jeans, a long sleeve shirt and at night a jacket keep us comfortable. However, wearing a speedo by the pool would be uncomfortable. To tell the truth, wearing a speedo anytime would not only be uncomfortable for me but would most likely make everyone around me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 25, 2006)

I suggest that a Las Vegas weather sticky is posted here.....

Seems to be a lot of "freekin seals" on TUG


----------



## spatenfloot (Aug 25, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> I suggest that a Las Vegas weather sticky is posted here.....
> 
> Seems to be a lot of "freekin seals" on TUG


The cold weather swimmers are actually polar bears. They eat freekin seals!


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 25, 2006)

For those who don't understand why Las Vegas cold in the winter, yet its considered desert, here's the reason.  Las Vegas is *high* desert.  Out where I live I'm about 3100 feet above sea level.  Palm Springs, on the other hand, is *low* desert, and is warmer all year around.

What makes a place a desert to begin with?  By definition a desert is a place which gets less than 4 inches of rain a year.  

We've been here three years, and we've had a day of snow out where I live two of them.  The third year we didn't, but it did snow on the other side of town.  

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Aug 25, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> For those who don't understand why Las Vegas cold in the winter, yet its considered desert, here's the reason.  Las Vegas is *high* desert.  Out where I live I'm about 3100 feet above sea level.  Palm Springs, on the other hand, is *low* desert, and is warmer all year around.



Las Vegas is like going up into the mountains compared to PS which has an elevation of 450 feet....

For those who want the desert experience, but also want the nice weather in the winter, Palm Springs is the way to go....


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 25, 2006)

*Vegas Weather in February*

See, there was a good reason I sought advice from my TUG friends!  All I knew was that Vegas was "down" from St. George and Mesquite, but I didn't realize that it was still 3,100 ft!

In late March - early April, the difference was quite striking, but I guess in February it probably won't be all that much warmer.  I've been in Vegas in December when it tried to snow on me, but I guess that I thought that winter was very short there.....hey, any winter is short compared to SK!!!!!

Thanks guys, that makes up our minds - if Vegas isn't going to be quite a bit warmer, we'll stick with Mesquite or keep looking for Palm Desert.  

The Masters at Paradise Canyon can't be beat, the golf courses in Mesquite are beautiful (if pricey) and it isn't a bad drive to St. George which has many more great courses.  We've been many times in March/April, but never mid-late February.  How much colder will it be then?

Thanks so much for your help with this!

LeAnn


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 26, 2006)

*Avg. temps*

According to weather.com, Mesquite's daily high/low on February 1st is 61/33.  On February 15th, it's 64/35.  On February 28th, it's 67/37.


----------

